# can you score this buck



## everythinghunting (Sep 30, 2008)

I got this buck the 3rd day of the minnesota slug season just wondering what he would score


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

15 wide? and about 10 tall? I say about 150.

153" to be exact!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

145"


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would say around 145" as well. You can download a score sheet and instructions on taking the proper measurement from the website I attached if you want to score him yourself. Use a piece of string to make the measurements with.

http://www.whitetails.com/deer_info/antler_scoring.cfm


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice deer!!! Looks to be a real clean and symetrical 12 pointer. I think the top three guesses are a little light. Even with a 14 inch inside spread and 19 inch main beams, I have him at around 156-158. With the extra circumfenrce measurement that comes along with the 6th point on each side, even if those point are only 2 1/2 inches long, and the circumfenrce is 3 inches, that an additional 11 inches.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> Nice deer!!! Looks to be a real clean and symetrical 12 pointer. I think the top three guesses are a little light. Even with a 14 inch inside spread and 19 inch main beams, I have him at around 156-158. With the extra circumfenrce measurement that comes along with the 6th point on each side, even if those point are only 2 1/2 inches long, and the circumfenrce is 3 inches, that an additional 11 inches.


Extra circumference measurement? What?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> Nice deer!!! Looks to be a real clean and symetrical 12 pointer. I think the top three guesses are a little light. Even with a 14 inch inside spread and 19 inch main beams, I have him at around 156-158. With the extra circumfenrce measurement that comes along with the 6th point on each side, even if those point are only 2 1/2 inches long, and the circumfenrce is 3 inches, that an additional 11 inches.


I was at about the exact same measurements as you, if not alittle bigger with my measurements!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

There are only 4 mass measurements regardless the number of points.........this one would have about 30" of mass.

148 Gross.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

> With the extra circumfenrce measurement that comes along with the 6th point on each side


You should check out the sight I posted for the proper measurments. 4 circumfrence measurements like what was mentioned before. 
It is a really good buck, you don't see too many symetricle 6x6's like that.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

155-160


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I got him at 156 Nice deer!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

159


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

154-156


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

First off Congrats on a great buck. Definately one for the wall. Now please don't take my comments as down grading this great trophy.

But my guess is 138....

It takes one hell of a deer to get to 140"

Not saying that this is not a great deer. But the spread isn't great, mass is light, G2's and G3's are 8 - 9 inches max on the longest one. (by the picture)
Look at the ears....ears of a white tail are roughly 6".

Again....I am not down grading this deer. It is a great animal. Like others have mentioned a perfect sym. rack. Great trophy and congrats.

edit..... my break down...

Mass....24. Spread 14 (not out side of ears). Beams 40 (20x2)
Brows 3...G2's...7 G3's 8.5 G4's 6 G5's 3.....then I always add 5 just incase.....

A buddy arrowed a 8 pt that grossed 148. It has a mass measurement of 34. This buck is no where near that mass.


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

3 inch brow tines 7 inch G2s 9inch G3s 7inchG4s and 4inch G5s with 24inch main beams and 15inches of mass so 30total. and a 16 inch spread. the deer is well over 140


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> First off Congrats on a great buck. Definately one for the wall. Now please don't take my comments as down grading this great trophy.
> 
> But my guess is 138....
> 
> ...


Chuck...it takes one hell of a 8pt to make 148 but not much of a 12 point to make it over the 140 mark.

With out question one for the wall.

It is a very nice deer that I would shoot any day but in the whole grand scheme of things it is on the smaller side for a 12 point.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

hlt said:


> 3 inch brow tines 7 inch G2s 9inch G3s 7inchG4s and 4inch G5s with 24inch main beams and 15inches of mass so 30total. and a 16 inch spread. the deer is well over 140


I don't think the mainbeams are even close to 24". 18 or 19" I would guess. And I doubt he's got 30" of mass either. But still no doubt if I saw him I'd be shootin'. Great buck! :beer:


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks guys, this is proof that forums like this are very informative. I'm 48 years and have shot many whitetail deer, bear, elk and moose and scored alot the deer I've shoot (unfortunately no typical 12 pointers) and always assume that you took a circumference measurement between every point. Thanks again for pointing this out.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Jungda...

I brought up the 8 pt because of the mass. This deer is no where near the mass as that one. Plus the spread and main beams are not long.

I agree most 12 pts are going to score close to 140.

The point I am getting at is people always say oh...its a 140 deer or 150 inches. Well it is not. Some think a 2 1/2 or 3 1/2 deer are 140 inch deer. Some are...but many are not. It takes a deer in the 4 1/2 year range to make 140's.

Like I said an easy way to judge is take the ears....6 inches typically on a whitetail. The ears and base of skull and two ears equals about 14-15 inches. Does this deer have a spread greater than that? I don't think so. Now take the ears to each tine......again. Only two (one side) are greater than that. Now look at the first photo....he is gripping that deer. His fingers look like they are touching the pads on his hand. Now unless he is Wilt Chamberlin that is about 3 inches at the widest part of the rack. Now if you give 3 inches at 4 measurements...that is 12 inches a side in mass. That is 24 in mass not 30. Now take an inch or 1/2 inch here and there.....you are down to 140 or below.

This is just my observation from a picture.

Again not down grading this deer at all. It is a great buck. Just being realistic.

It would be great to see what the score is.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

154" to be exact! 8)

I just had a 4x4 that was shot in 2005 scored. Symmetry wise it looked alot like this deer and went for 138.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Jungda...
> 
> I brought up the 8 pt because of the mass. This deer is no where near the mass as that one. Plus the spread and main beams are not long.
> 
> ...


Here is how I figured it out. I guess the brows to be 4" so that gives me the scale of the picture. So on my moniter 3/4" = 4".

G1 = 4"
G2 = 8"
G3 = 9"
G4 = 8"
G5 = 4"
Total = 33"

Main beams = 20" (my little 104" 8 point has 15" beams so 20" isn't out of line)

Gerth = 16" (FYI a size "c" battery is 3.25" roughly so if you think that deer has only 3" max that would be the most spindly 12 point I have ever laid eyes on...my index fingure is 2.75" around and I don't have big hands. Look at how its webbed between the 2, 3, and 4...realistically it is more like 5" gerth rather than the 4" I estimated at all locations

Inside spread is 15-16"

So total we have 33(Tines)+20(beam)+16(gerth) = 69"

69*2=138

138+16(width)=154" and that could be low...I think his gerth would surprise you.

Either way you look at it is bigger than the 130 something you guessed it at.

This is a very nice fricken deer and would go on my wall for sure.

I havn't shot a deer that big in my life but my brother (the lucky one) has 2 170s (one net and one gross both 10 points) and two 150 (gross) and a couple 130's with in the last 6-7 years so this isn't the biggest buck I have seen but it is still very very nice.


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

jungda99 i agree i scored it the same


----------



## everythinghunting (Sep 30, 2008)

well I got him measured and I am impressed with how close some of you are he went 154 6/8 after 4 1/8 of deductions thanks for all the comments.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

everythinghunting said:


> well I got him measured and I am impressed with how close some of you are he went 154 6/8 after 4 1/8 of deductions thanks for all the comments.


Damn you Mavrick!


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

everythinghunting said:


> well I got him measured and I am impressed with how close some of you are he went 154 6/8 after 4 1/8 of deductions thanks for all the comments.


What were the measurments??? Just curious...especially the gerth measurments.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I will admit I am wrong

I am eating humble pie..... 

Now we just need to see the mount picture when you get it back. :beer:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> I will admit I am wrong
> 
> I am eating humble pie.....
> 
> Now we just need to see the mount picture when you get it back. :beer:


I will take back all the bad things I said to myself about you. haha


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice buck, but.........I would love to have seen him in two more years!!!! A typical 6X6 is a rare critter........I've seen very, very few in the 48 years I've hunted..


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

USSapper said:


> 155-160


X2


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> everythinghunting said:
> 
> 
> > well I got him measured and I am impressed with how close some of you are he went 154 6/8 after 4 1/8 of deductions thanks for all the comments.
> ...


A little luck never hurts now and then....


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

It's impossible to measure a score of a deer on the internet. go to bass pro/cabelas and by you a "Easy rack" measurment device. (14.99) you can get a professional measurment with that.
Good luck, nice Deer. My day will come.
ears range from 5-8 3/4"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Maverick said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > everythinghunting said:
> ...


Mav, i was only a 1/4 inch off 8)


----------

